# A question of mushrooms



## Jlsretics (Jun 18, 2022)

Let's say that your tortoise is living in a very large pen that tends to naturally grow psilocybin mushrooms. I know they aren't poisonous cause he has definitely eaten some. My question is basically is my tortoise tripping balls and might he mistake me for a very large carrot? I know box turtles can eat mushrooms that would kill us and wonder if maybe psilocybin doesn't effect them like it does us?


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2022)

Mushrooms are very difficult to ID. Some of them are deadly toxic and look very similar to harmless ones. In my option, it is best to not risk it. I remove any mushroom that pops up and chuck it in the trash.


----------



## wellington (Jun 18, 2022)

I agree with Tom. The only true safe ones are the ones we know are human safe.


----------



## Jlsretics (Jun 18, 2022)

That is a very good point.


----------



## Jlsretics (Jun 18, 2022)

wellington said:


> I agree with Tom. The only true safe ones are the ones we know are human safe.


The only problem is when I say "pen" I am talking about an area of several acres that he can roam. Of course, he has his favorite areas and stays mostly around the home, I am sure that he has some burrows out there for when he feels like wandering for awhile...lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 18, 2022)

Jlsretics said:


> The only problem is when I say "pen" I am talking about an area of several acres that he can roam. Of course, he has his favorite areas and stays mostly around the home, I am sure that he has some burrows out there for when he feels like wandering for awhile...lol


Remove any dead wood, etc or any substrate that keeps producing mushrooms.


----------



## Jlsretics (Jun 18, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Remove any dead wood, etc or any substrate that keeps producing mushrooms.


Thank you! Will do that!!


----------

